# multiprocess welders



## tpic402 (Apr 13, 2017)

I would like to get into tig welding, but also could use upgrades in my mig and stick welders, i have been looking at the Everest brand of welders. Any opinions??    My total time welding at this point per year is probably less than 20hrs.   I must admit that the possibility of a machine that can do plasma is great.  Can I have my cake and eat it too???


----------



## brino (Apr 13, 2017)

Hi tpic402,

I believe you mean "Everlast", right?

If so here's some comments:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-tig-day-everlast-powertig-255-ext-18-pics.36364/
(unfortunately all the pictures are gone from that thread!)

My comments here:
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/welder-cart-and-tig-rod-rack.54441/#post-467647

My machine is still going strong.

-brino


----------



## roadie33 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have the 2016 AHP Alpha Tig 200x and love it.
It is an AC/DC Tig and stick welder.
Aluminum and Steel Tig is very good.
Stick welding with 7018 is great on it.
For the price of $680 I couldn't find anything even close to that price for the features it has.
For a plasma, I got the Eastwood Versa Cut 40 and it works good up to 1/4" steel or Aluminum. $479
I just picked up a Big Blue Millermatic 200 with the Skip stitch function for $150 at an auction and it is awesome.


----------



## tpic402 (Apr 14, 2017)

Thanks for the info.          Yes I meant Everest.   Sorry I was watching Andy Griffith show while I was  posting


----------

